

So I started a blog ... about learning how to code - horsehead
http://dumbblogname.wordpress.com/

======
mcplusplus
Python is a great way to start programming. Congrats on starting! However, I'd
suggest following a university course (like stanford's cs106/cs107 etc) and
doing the weekly assignments. That way you'll learn concept after concept
rather than just random programs like prime factors.

~~~
horsehead
Thanks for the tip! I'm trying to get some good online learning courses to
look at (learning on one's own can be so directionless). I'll definitely look
at it, thanks again!

~~~
pooriaazimi
You should definitely follow mcplusplus's advice.

Another introductory course is Harvard's CS50[1] which covers a lot of
subjects: Programming concepts, C, basic algorithms and data structures,
recursion, basic web programming with databases, a glimpse of operating
systems and computer architecture. And the instructor (David J. Malan) is
great!

And I second Stanford's CS106A/B[2] (CS107 is much harder if you're just
learning how to program) - it only teaches in java, but it has more _depth_
than Harvard's, especially CS106B which covers a lot of algorithms and data
structures.

[1] <http://cs50.tv>

[2] <http://see.stanford.edu/see/courses.aspx>

~~~
horsehead
Wow. I liked hackernews before. Now I'm in love. Thanks for all the tips
everyone. Front page? COOL!

Will definitely look at these courses. Muchas gracias amigos

~~~
ErrantX
And for the basics of Python: <http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

------
sold
I also recommend following a tutorial, it's really hard to start coding on
your own, you will definitely get bad habits or a very shallow, incorrect
understanding. I know this from long experience.

